# [FORUM] - propozycja sticky FAQ

## arsen

Mam taką sugestię do któregoś z moderatorów by zrobić przylepiony wątek FAQ z najczęsciej padającymi pytaniami na tym forum, dla początkujących było by to pomocne oraz nie pojawiały by się co chwila podobne pytania jak ma to miejsce teraz.

----------

## _troll_

Popieram. Dodatkowo nieglupio byloby umieszczac od razu linki do watkow z czestymi tematami (jak niesmiertelne flagi make.conf).

Jesli ktos mi pomoze z wybieraniem pytan i tworzeniem odpowiedzi - moge sie tym zajac. Arsen - jestes chetny??  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Dawid159

Tak na początek: 

 - wiele źródeł dźwięku  :Wink: 

 - bootsplash/fbsplash  :Smile: 

 - depclean  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arsen

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Jesli ktos mi pomoze z wybieraniem pytan i tworzeniem odpowiedzi - moge sie tym zajac. Arsen - jestes chetny?? 
> 
> Przemek

 

jestem jestem  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Mozna by odkleic watek o skryptach, howto i flagach... moze by to w watek z apelem wrzucic? (i zmienic tytul na jakis 'F.A.Q.')

----------

## _troll_

@nelchael: hmmm.... a moze jak z firefox'em - 'keep it simple'?? Tzn.:

- zostawic howto w przyklejonych (i tak ludzie z tego przynajmniej korzystaja)

- apel pozostawic osobno, coby nie dodawac do czytania (i tak widac, ze niektorzy czytac nie lubia  :Wink:  ).

@arsen: jid do mnie: troll@chrome.pl (*)

(*) jesli widzisz moj jid na tym forum, to nie znaczy, ze jestem gotow rozmawiac godzinami ze wszystkimi userami majacymi problemy.... jakis czas temu kilku ludzi naduzylo!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

hmm, moim zdaniem apel można zostawic tam gdzie jest, a założyć nowy wątek i to co napisałeś odkleić i podlinkowac pod FAQ.

----------

## psycepa

ja bym dodal jeszcze cos takiego

for the very beginners:

software start pack czyli co zainstalwoac na lysy system, wiem ze bylo ale na 100% wiekszosc z nich bedzie sie pytac a nie poszuka...

czyli 

>gnome+apps //jak ktos chce miec wsyzstko pod gnomem i NO KDE

>kde+apps     //jak ktos chce miec wszystko pod KDE i NO gnome

>inne WM + apps //taki mix

plus

taki [OT] czy nie dalo by sie zalatwic z tymi tam na gorze zeby przy rejestracji na f.g.o po zaakceptowaniu regulaminu trzeba bylo odpowiedziec na pare prostych pytan :> :> :> :> :> :> :> typu np "co nalezy najpierw zrobic jesli ma sie jakis problem?" nie byl by to chyba zly pomysl :> [/OT]

----------

## Dawid159

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> OT] czy nie dalo by sie zalatwic z tymi tam na gorze zeby przy rejestracji na f.g.o po zaakceptowaniu regulaminu trzeba bylo odpowiedziec na pare prostych pytan :> :> :> :> :> :> :> typu np "co nalezy najpierw zrobic jesli ma sie jakis problem?" nie byl by to chyba zly pomysl :> [/OT]

  Z tym, że pytanie musiałoby paść po angielsku, a co za tym idzie niektóre osoby mogą mieć problem z odpowiedzią  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

No z tą rejestracją i odpowiedziami na pytania to raczej zły pomysł.

Myśle że inne metody mogą być skuteczniejsze.

----------

## psycepa

no po angielsku, ALE.... po podaniu lokalizacji moglo by to byc zrobione w jezyku lokalnym

a co do innych metod.... wiesz, moderatorom i innym ludziom znudzi sie w koncu powtarzanie "RTFM" albo "RTFR",  tudziez "zobacz w howto, poszukaj na forum bla bla bla", jak dla mnie bylo by to najskuteczniejsze, chyba ze arsen masz jakies konkretne pomysly na alternatywne metody uswiadamiania noobow :>

ale to tak zupelnie [OT]  :Razz: 

----------

## totencham

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Mam taką sugestię do któregoś z moderatorów by zrobić przylepiony wątek FAQ z najczęsciej padającymi pytaniami na tym forum, dla początkujących było by to pomocne oraz nie pojawiały by się co chwila podobne pytania jak ma to miejsce teraz.

 

Zdecydowanie popieram! Uważam, że przyklejenie wątku "FAQ" to podstawa forum nastawionego na pomaganie użytkowikom. Ja jednak posunąłbym się dalej: proponuję przyklejenie wątku zawierającego lub spisującego wszelkie tematy z "[SOLVED]" w tytule.

----------

## milu

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Mam taką sugestię do któregoś z moderatorów by zrobić przylepiony wątek FAQ z najczęsciej padającymi pytaniami na tym forum, dla początkujących było by to pomocne oraz nie pojawiały by się co chwila podobne pytania jak ma to miejsce teraz.

 

Pomysł FAQ - popieram jak najbardziej!! Wg mnie powtarzanie tematów to wina nieprzeczytania Apelu i niepodjęcie próby znalezienia rozwiązania za pomocą wyszukiwarki(forum,google). Przecież łatwiej jest wyprodukować posta z pytaniem, usiąść i z założonymi rękami czekać na odpowiedź zamiast samemu poszukać. A szukanie nie boli - można tylko pogłębić przez to swoją wiedzę. Niestety część osób chyba o tym nie wie.

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Zdecydowanie popieram! Uważam, że przyklejenie wątku "FAQ" to podstawa forum nastawionego na pomaganie użytkowikom. Ja jednak posunąłbym się dalej: proponuję przyklejenie wątku zawierającego lub spisującego wszelkie tematy z "[SOLVED]" w tytule.

 

@totencham: Twoja propozycja to nie FAQ ale index - Frequently Asked Questions powinien zawierać wybrane, najczęściej spotykane pytania. Poza tym aktualizacja Twojego pomysłu byłaby delikatnie mówiąc trochę męcząca - jeśli ktoś czegoś potrzebuje to niech lepiej użyje Quick Search a nie szuka w spisie w wątku.

----------

## totencham

 *Quote:*   

> @totencham: Twoja propozycja to nie FAQ ale index - Frequently Asked Questions powinien zawierać wybrane, najczęściej spotykane pytania. Poza tym aktualizacja Twojego pomysłu byłaby delikatnie mówiąc trochę męcząca - jeśli ktoś czegoś potrzebuje to niech lepiej użyje Quick Search a nie szuka w spisie w wątku.

 

Miałem na myśli oddzielny wątek dla [SOLVED], nie związany z "FAQ". Stworzenie takiego czegoś chwilę by potrwało, ale myślę, że warto: czasem trzeba się nieźle napocić, by znaleźć rozwiązanie danego problemu. Widząc listę problemów już rozwiązanych czy innych HOW-TO i korzystając z ctrl+f można zyskać sporo czasu i oszczędzić nerwów, a oto tu przecież chodzi.

----------

## crs

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Zdecydowanie popieram! Uważam, że przyklejenie wątku "FAQ" to podstawa forum nastawionego na pomaganie użytkowikom. Ja jednak posunąłbym się dalej: proponuję przyklejenie wątku zawierającego lub spisującego wszelkie tematy z "[SOLVED]" w tytule.

 

E, to zadanie jednego pytania w wyszukiwarce na forum. Po co robić wątek zawierający wyniki wyszukiwania?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## fallow

ja tez moge opracowac _kilka_ podstawowych pytan jak by co  :Razz:   :Smile: 

count me in  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

Może każdy zaproponuje same tematy jakie powiny być w FAQ,  potem to można łatwiej i hurtowo rozwinąć.

----------

## _troll_

Jesli dacie mi kilka dni, to zrobie jakis mega-prosty-i-badziewny interfejs na www, zeby wpisywac pytania i odpowiedzi (zeby nie bylo - na haslo  :Wink:  ). Moze, by to troche uproscilo??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

świetny pomysł, popieram

----------

## crs

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Jesli dacie mi kilka dni, to zrobie jakis mega-prosty-i-badziewny interfejs na www, zeby wpisywac pytania i odpowiedzi (zeby nie bylo - na haslo  ). Moze, by to troche uproscilo??
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Może lepiej jakieś wiki? 

A w ogóle to czy jest sens dublowania pracy? W końcu w ramach gentoo.pl ma pewnie powstać coś podobnego. Po cóż więc dublować pracę - kilka rzeczy i tak pewnie by się powtarzało. Nie lepiej wspomóc gentoo.pl? Nie jestem przeciwny FAQ grupy, ale skoro można wrzucić linka do gentoo.pl to nei widzę w tym nic złego. W Apelu napisać, że grupowe faq leży tu i tu, a było by nim faq z g.pl :> Taki mały wałeczek.

Aha. Jak piszę pierdoły to proszę mi wybaczyć. Jak przejdzie syndrom dnia wczorajszego to przeczytam ten post i ewentualnie wyedytuję.  :Wink: 

Aha2. Jak już zdecydujemy się tworzyć FAQ to mogę pomóc tworzyć interface, tak by nie był badziewny.  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

FAQ powinno być na normalnie przyklejone na forum, co do gentoo.pl.... nic nie widzę na przeszkodzie żeby ten sam tekst 

był przekopiowany na gentoo.pl, wielkiej filozofi nie ma  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Ok, reanimujemy temat. Czekam(y) na propozycje wpisow do FAQ.

----------

## Poe

Q: Jakie flagi mam ustawic dla mojego procesora?

A: temat CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS

Q: Jak mam spolszyc firefoksa

A: Bylo pare tematów o tym

Q: Co lepiej wybrac? arch czy ~arch?

A: ja bym takie tematy odrazu zamykal  :Wink: 

Q: Jak mam zaktualizowac moje Gentoo do 2005.0

A: how-to arsena m.in

poki co tyle przychodzi mi na mysl takich najczęstszych pytan

btw. co sie stalo ze wszystkimi sticky-topicami (skrypty, apel itp?)

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. co sie stalo ze wszystkimi sticky-topicami (skrypty, apel itp?)

 

Skrypty sa w FAQ podlinkowane.

----------

## Poe

 :Wink:  wlasnie zauwazylem  :Smile: 

-----------------------------

EDIT

O, wlasnie mi sie przypomnialo kolejne pytanie do FAQ, które musi byc wrecz umieszczone

Q: Jak mam odpalic neostrade?

A: how-to, oraz pare innych tematów

----------

## fallow

@nelchael , widze ze kazde pytanie jest w osobnym poscie , nie lepiej zrobic zbior pytan w jednym poscie tak jak zrobilem to z how-tosami ?  :Wink: 

imho jesli kazde pytanie bedzie w osobnym poscie to cienko sie to bedzie czytac  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> @nelchael , widze ze kazde pytanie jest w osobnym poscie , nie lepiej zrobic zbior pytan w jednym poscie tak jak zrobilem to z how-tosami ? 
> 
> imho jesli kazde pytanie bedzie w osobnym poscie to cienko sie to bedzie czytac 

 

Chodzi o to, ze tak latwiej da sie zrobic spis tresci.

----------

## arsen

Jeśli chodzi o sprawy ogranizacyjne to ja jestem za sposobem który pomógl się uklarować apelowi, czyli posty w jednym temacie z propozycjami, następnie równolegle drugi już zamknięty wątek gdzie były by tematy robocze dodawane przez jakąś osobe bądż osoby.

----------

## fallow

sticki how-to  , czy teraz juz " Polish FAQ " tez maja przeciez taki watek  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

uh no przecież fakt  :Wink:  , na mnie dziś nie zwracać uwagi, nie umie coś logicznie myśleć dziś.

[EDIT]

przydał by się właśnie spis treści by łatwiej namierzyć czy dany temat był już zaproponowany, moje typy teraz:

- jak usunąc program + jego zależności ?

- kernel panic po zbotowaniu gentoo

- jaki system plików mam wybrać ?

- livecd z obsługą modemów neo+ 

- jaki kernel wybrać na desktop ?

- ograniczenie uploadu w systemie.

- jak mogę uaktualnić system ?

- jakie flagi CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS mam ustawić dla mojego cpu ?

- w jakim pakiecie znajde lspci ?

- usunełem dotychczasowy loger w systemie zastępując go innym, podczas ładowania usługi mam dziwy komunikat:

  "*  Service 'syslog-ng' already provided by 'logger'!'"

- zmniejszanie objętośći na dysku jaką zajmuje gentoo 

- jak mogę zamaskować gałęzie w swoim dzrzewie portage by podczas syncowania mi je pomijało ?

- listowanie pakietów zainstalowanych w systemie.

- spolszczenie systemu.

- Zainstalowałem >=net-www/apache-2.0.53 i userowi nie działa jego public_html

- spolszczenie firefoxa.

- Instalowanie czcionek w systemie.

- moje gentoo jest wolne bez sieci.

- sterowniki nvidia 1.0.7xxx i problem z wieszaniem się serwera X

[/EDIT]

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pomysł świetny!! Proponuję, aby pisząc tego FAQa używać prostego języka zrozumiałego dla nielinuxiarzy. Bo jak zaczniecie walić terminami, a człowiek zacznie używać googla jako translatora to – mówię jak jest – po całodziennym poszukiwaniu wyjaśnień do wyjaśnień, a potem kolejnych wyjaśnień do wyjaśnień itd. człowiek ma ochotę się pochlastać tępym widelcem!!  :Wink:  Do szukających dziury w całym: nie chodzi mi tu bynajmniej o wyjaśnienia w stylu „kliknij, tzn. puknij dwa razy w przycisk myszki…” Chodzi o to, że ODPOWIEDŹ, KTÓREJ NIE ROZUMIEM TO BRAK ODPOWIEDZI, a skoro odpowiedzi brak to mam prawo zadać pytanie… :Wink:  W ten sposób sami prosicie się o powtarzające się wątki! Rozumiecie, o co chodzi? 

Jako lama mogę chętnie pomóc w "tłumaczeniu", aby FAQ nie służył tylko ludziom, którzy już go nie potrzebują…  :Wink: 

Tylko dajcie znać!  :Very Happy: 

Może się przy okazji czegoś nauczę i będzie o jednego mniej do głupich pytań!  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

Czy uczac sie buddyzmu tez rozumiesz wszystko od razu panie Lama ?  :Smile: 

kapujecie o co mi chodzi  :Wink:  ?  :Twisted Evil: 

oczywiscie nie denerwuje sie , wszak jestem Bodhisattva hehe , jedna z moich perfekcji jest cierpliwosc. 

cheers.

----------

## _troll_

?? i piszac na polskim forum dodamy tez od razu slownik anglojezyczny, bo ktos moze nam powiedziec, ze nie rozumie  :Very Happy:  potem jeszcze hebrajski, aramejski i zobaczymy co nastepne!

to akurat bledny schemat. 'linuxiarz to nie windziarz' i nauczony byc musi. do linuxa, gdzie nie chcesz sie uczyc zaleca sie fedore / mandrake'a. ja nie widze _zadnego_ powodu, abym mial tutaj _uczyc_ ....

PS. fallow : kapujemy  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

_troll_ *Quote:*   

> ja nie widze _zadnego_ powodu, abym mial tutaj _uczyc_ .... 

  :Surprised: 

   Jak nie chcesz to nie ucz, nikt Cię nie zmusza! Tylko w takim razie, po jaką cholerę siedzisz na tym forum?!  :Mad:  Żeby się przed kumplami pochwalić?  :Confused:  Pisząc jakiegokolwiek posta, zawsze kogoś czegoś uczysz! 

   Tacy „życzliwi” jak Ty bardzo pomagają ludziom, którzy by chcieli się przesiąść z Windowsa na Linuxa i na pewno takim podejściem przysparzasz Linuksowi nowych sympatyków. 

   Nie chodzi o to żeby wszystko zrobić za drugiego człowieka, tylko o to żeby maksymalnie mu ułatwić naukę tego systemu. A jak nie będzie chciał? No cóż, Linux ma taką naturę, że marnie przepadnie…

   A o mojego Mandrake'a się nie martw, odsiedziałem przy nim swoje! Po to się przesiadłem, na Gentoo, żeby się czegoś nauczyć!

Pozdrowienia dla Ciebie i innych twardogłowych!  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Forum gentoo _przede_wszystkim_ (*) sluzy do pomocy przy rozwiazywaniu problemow zwiazanych z dystrybucja gentoo, a nie do tego bym mial komukolwiek tlumaczyc 'co to jest XXX'. Od tego mamy:

- www.tldp.org

- www.jtz.org.pl

- strony podrecznika man

- strony podrecznika info

- www.google.pl

- spora juz liczbe ksiazek dostepnych z RM oraz Heliona - po polsku! (skoro sa za drogie, jest cos takiego jak czytelnia, nieprawdaz?)

Podlug powyzszego to nie ma sensu.... *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> _troll_ *Quote:*   ja nie widze _zadnego_ powodu, abym mial tutaj _uczyc_ ....  
> 
>    Jak nie chcesz to nie ucz, nikt Cię nie zmusza! Tylko w takim razie, po jaką cholerę siedzisz na tym forum?!

 placisz mi za nauke?!?!?!?!? Pozwolisz mi zostac, tylko jesli bede uczyl?!? ROTFL

Natomiast zwracanie mi uwagi, ze mam przekonywac kogos do linuksa, uczac go wszystkiego przy tym.... skad spadles? Bo chyba bylo wieksze, niz drzewo..... Do nauki linuksa istnieja specjalne fora! Osobiscie jestem PRZECIW. Ale mamy tu demokracje - niech sie i inni wypowiedza.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) zdarzaja sie tematy OT, nauki podstaw i inne. Ale piszac howto nie zamierzam tlumaczyc, co to sa:

- instalacja

- tar/gzip/bzip2

- wszystko inne co nie ma zwiazku z tematem (!)

Kto nie umie czytac - jego problem. Ja uczyc na sile nie zamierzam. To jest MOJE zdanie - kazdy ma prawo sie nie zgodzic.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Płacić nie zamierzam, bo nauka to kiepska… 

   Wyraźnie zaznaczyłem, że nie chodzi o robienie wszystkiego za drugiego człowieka (to tyle jeśli chodzi o umiejętność czytania  :Wink:  ).Zaznaczyłem również, że chodzi o to, żeby, jeśli ma powstać FAQ, to niech on będzie przydatny dla wszystkich, a nie tylko dla ludzi i tak już obeznanych z tematem. Od dodania jednego zdania wyjaśnienia obok komendy lub nazwy programu ręka nikomu nie odpadnie, a niektórym może dać znać, że to może akurat to czego szukają.  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Płacić nie zamierzam, bo nauka to kiepska 
> 
>    Wyraźnie zaznaczyłem, że nie chodzi o robienie wszystkiego za drugiego człowieka (to tyle jeśli chodzi o umiejętność czytania  ).Zaznaczyłem również, że chodzi o to, żeby, jeśli ma powstać FAQ, to niech on będzie przydatny dla wszystkich, a nie tylko dla ludzi i tak już obeznanych z tematem. Od dodania jednego zdania wyjaśnienia obok komendy lub nazwy programu ręka nikomu nie odpadnie, a niektórym może dać znać, że to może akurat to czego szukają. 

 dobrze - to zdefiniuj punkt odniesienia: co jest latwe, a co jest trudne? co ma byc opisane, a co nie musi?

IMHO - zalezy to tylko od czytajacego i jesli iterowac po wszystkich userach to co proponujesz, to skonczy sie wyjasnieniach "co robi ls?" "do czego jest grep?". Dla nowego usera to NIE JEST oczywiste (ktos sie juz z ta wiedza wrodzil?  :Razz:  ). Ale od tego sa specjalne miejsca. Kto robote innych ludzi bedzie chcial dublowac? Poswiecac czas i nerwy, by ktos inny mial wszystko na tacy?!?

PS. Ktora nauka jest kiepska, ze placic nie zamierzasz?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hehe...  :Very Happy: 

No właśnie! O to chodzi, żeby nie wyjaśniać co to ls czy grep, a jednocześnie nie skazywać ludzi na szukanie czegoś, czego znalezienie będzie wymagało przegooglowania całego dnia. Autorzy FAQ powinni po prostu, starać się wyczuć tą delikatną granicę, kiedy "RTFM" zachęca do myślenia, a kiedy wywołuje ataki apopleksji...  :Very Happy: 

Spoko, chyba się w koncu zaczynamy rozumieć...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pajter

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Hehe... 
> 
> No właśnie! O to chodzi, żeby nie wyjaśniać co to ls czy grep, a jednocześnie nie skazywać ludzi na szukanie czegoś, czego znalezienie będzie wymagało przegooglowania całego dnia. Autorzy FAQ powinni po prostu, starać się wyczuć tą delikatną granicę, kiedy "RTFM" zachęca do myślenia, a kiedy wywołuje ataki apopleksji... 
> 
> Spoko, chyba się w koncu zaczynamy rozumieć... 

 

hm.. 

Czy tylko dla mnie nie ma to sensu?

Wyczuć granicę? haha  :Very Happy:  Zawsze trafi się ktoś, kto nie zrozumie. Musiałbyś pisać od postaw, wpisz rm (rm jest to polecenie....) itp. (kliknij dwa razy w lewy przycisk myszy.. )

A googlowanie cały dzień? Bullshit, najwyżej jakaś godzinka - googlowanie wraz z czytaniem kilku tekstów  :Wink:  A tyle można poświęcić..

gentoo nie jest mandrake przeznaczonym dla początkujących którzy chcą klikać tylko i nie obchodzi ich jak co chodzi, nie lubią pisać konfigurować etc. 

Ci którzy wolą mieć nad wszystkim kontrolę, muszą, po prostu muszą wiedzieć o co chodzi.. 

imho.

----------

## fallow

rozumiec ? tu nie ma co rozumiec. bo to jest oczywiste.

FORUM nie ma na celu NAUKI PODSTAW GENTOO,  moze sluzyc do tego posrednio, _MOZE_ , ale nie jest to jego bezposredni cel . to moze byc posredni skutek czytania tego forum bo celem jest _dyskutowanie_ spraw powiazanych z GENTOO LINUX i problemow na ktore natkna sie uzytkownicy. JESLI KTOS MA OCHOTE moze komus cos wytlumaczyc jesli takiej nie ma , _KOMPLETNIE_ nie musi.

Troll  gdybym byl na Twoim miejkscu zakonczylbym ta dyskusje bo jest bezcelowa. Demokracja tu jest ale do pewnego stopnia , poniewaz sa tez moderatorzy / site-admini i tak dalej.

proponuje skasowanie postow , locked , albo inna forme  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## rane

Nom, zróbcie czystkę i skupmy się na wymyślaniu nowych pytań.

Moje propozycje: FQDN, nptl + popieram to wszystko co wypisał arsen.

----------

## _troll_

 *pajter wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Hehe... 
> 
> No właśnie! O to chodzi, żeby nie wyjaśniać co to ls czy grep, a jednocześnie nie skazywać ludzi na szukanie czegoś, czego znalezienie będzie wymagało przegooglowania całego dnia. Autorzy FAQ powinni po prostu, starać się wyczuć tą delikatną granicę, kiedy "RTFM" zachęca do myślenia, a kiedy wywołuje ataki apopleksji... 
> 
> Spoko, chyba się w koncu zaczynamy rozumieć...  
> ...

 Nie - nie jestes w tej opinii osamotniony  :Wink:  . Panie Kurt Steiner - nie zamierzam Ci tu robic szkolki. Do tego celu istnieja inne fora, na ktore Cie zapraszam (a nie odsylam!). Tutaj to by bylo cos jak "NTG" (a moze lepiej "NTF"  :Smile:  ).

Fallow, Rane - popieram. Informacyjnie posiedzi to chwile, zeby bylo jasnym, ze szkolki niedzielnej na forum gentoo nie zrobimy. Posprzatam w ciagu dwoch dni.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

To ja może odbiegne od tematu  :Smile: 

Q: Jak całkowicie usunąc zródła i pozostałości po nieużywanym kernelu

Q: przykladowy make.conf (nie tylko USE i flagi ale inne bonusy z tego ciekawego pliku)

Q: co mnie czeka po inatacji gentoo 64bit (flash, java)

jak cos wymyśle to edytuje

ps mam nadzieje ze o takie propozycje chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

panowie dość tego offtopica  :Wink:  jutro wszystko co jest offtopiciem poleci i tak ko kosza  :Wink:  szkoda się produkować nad tym, lepiej wymyślajcie tematy do FAQ  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

Mała czystka prawie wszystkiego co było offtopiciem, druga część postów z offtopiciem poleci z ręki Trolla ale jutro.

[/EDIT]

----------

## n0rbi666

Ok, ale na poczatku tematu przewinelo sie : wiele zrodel dzwieku, potem juz nie

wiec proponuje : wiele zrodel dzwieku, a jako odpowiedz : Dmix i link do Howto na gentoo-wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## Mavik

Echh 

To co zaproponowałem wcześniej już bylo w spisie.

Propozycja której nikt nie wymienił:

W jaki sposób przekompilować system postawiony ze stage-3 i na co zwrócic uwagę?Last edited by Mavik on Tue Apr 26, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rofro

1. Może zrobić odzielny wątek zbierający wątki w stylu jaki "najlepszy program do..."

2. Jak uruchomić CS pod cedegą?

3. P:Jeśli nie mam podłączonej sieci system bardzo długo startuje

O: w pliku /etc/conf.d/net dodaj wpis

dhcpcd_eth0=( "-t 5" )

4. P:Jak zmienić adres MAC

O:w pliku /etc/conf.d/net dodaj wpis

preup() {

   [[ ${IFACE} == eth0 ]] && ifconfig eth0 hw ether AA:FF:EE:00:00:00

}

więcej

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-260486-highlight-mac+baselayout.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323763-highlight-mac.html

----------

## totencham

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 1. Może zrobić odzielny wątek zbierający wątki w stylu jaki "najlepszy program do..."

 

Tak, tylko programy te musiałyby zostać podane w postaci program1, program2, program3 itd. (najlepiej w kolejności alfabetycznej), gdyż w przeciwnym wypadku mogą wybuchnąć wojny o to czemu dany program jest wyżej od innego itp.

----------

## C1REX

1. Jak postawić najprostrzy na świecie ftp, bym można było wymieniac sie plikami z kumplami : )

2. Jak zainstalować i wstępnie skonfigurować IceWM/fvwm-crystal,/XFCE4/....

3. Jak optymalnie skonfigurować system tylko pod gry.

----------

## nelchael

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *rofro wrote:*   1. Może zrobić odzielny wątek zbierający wątki w stylu jaki "najlepszy program do..." 
> 
> Tak, tylko programy te musiałyby zostać podane w postaci program1, program2, program3 itd. (najlepiej w kolejności alfabetycznej), gdyż w przeciwnym wypadku mogą wybuchnąć wojny o to czemu dany program jest wyżej od innego itp.

 

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

----------

## totencham

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*    *rofro wrote:*   1. Może zrobić odzielny wątek zbierający wątki w stylu jaki "najlepszy program do..." 
> 
> Tak, tylko programy te musiałyby zostać podane w postaci program1, program2, program3 itd. (najlepiej w kolejności alfabetycznej), gdyż w przeciwnym wypadku mogą wybuchnąć wojny o to czemu dany program jest wyżej od innego itp. 
> 
> http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

 

Jest też polska wersja  :Razz:  http://www.rwo.pl/zamienniki.html

Tylko że miałby to być wątek zbierający najlepsze programy, a nie wszystkie.

----------

## Mavik

Dodatkowo dodał bym opis  jak utrzymać system w porządku żeby nie był zaśmiecony po emergowaniu.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rofro

jest też strona na wikipedii

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_program%C3%B3w_FLOSS

ale mi chodziło o zebranie wątków, gdzie ktoś się pyta jakie graficzne ide dla c++, a ludzie się wymieniają opiniami. to jest imo też bardzo przydatne obok listy zamienników

----------

## TAXIarz

Ja bym proponowal zamiescic jakies pozadne rozwiazanie dot. fontow w linuskie.

Mam na mysli, ze pierwsze spojzenie na jakies KDE, czy Gnome - kują w oczy rozmazane fonty. 

Potem sprawe dobija jakas przegladarka www.

Rowniez antyaliasing tę sprawe dobija wg. mnie do konca. Ja ktos napisal boldowane fonty robia sie jeszcze

gorsze. Rozwiazania juz padaly na forum mdk oraz slacka.

Mialo to zwiazanek z freetype i niejakim hitingiem(pewna 412 linie w freetype trzeba bylo odhaszowac) - jak to nie odnosi do Gentoo. Nie widzialem nic na FAQ o tym(poza mozliwoscia zainstalowania ttf)

----------

## karaluch

Witam oto moje propozycje:

- Instalacja i konfiguracja Samby

- Aktualne Gentoo (rsync)

dlaczego takie:  

jestem beginerem i pierwszy raz w zyciu instaluje sambe, w googlach jest tago na prawde duzo, podobnie jest nawet na polish forum po wpisaniu samba - jest tego za duzo, chodzi po prostu o udostepnienie dyskow linuxowych pod windows i na odwrot, tak aby bylo bezpiecznie i stabilnie; 

jest sobie dokumnetacja o rsync: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml ale fajnie jakby dobrac jeszcze serwer najlepszy dla naszych laczy, a dotego aby dopisac skrypcik ktory bedzi nam co jakis czas aktualizowal system, tak aby jak wyjedziemy na wakacje a serwer zostanie to aby byl ciagle cool ;-))

----------

## damjanek

co do samby, to odsylam do mini-howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338602.html mozna je translate'nac, jesli komus zalezy i wrzucic gdzies na pl forum.

----------

## patpi

Ja mysle to samo co TAXIarz , fonty... o tym by sie przydalo...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kranked

Nie wiem czy się tym nie zlamie ( pewnie tak ), ale przydało by się takie mini How-To jak aktualizować swoje Gentoo. Czyli emerge -uD system itp. co warto wiedzieć ( sam nie wiem niektórych rzeczy ) co zrobić po aktualizacji, jakie są jej sposoby ( emerge -uD system to nie jedyna opcja aktualki ? ). 

Wiem, że dla większości z was jest to banalne, ale dla początkujących jest to trochę 'rozbudowane' mimo dużej ilości postów na ten temat idzie się czasami z tym pogubić  :Wink: 

PS. Chyba nie ma takiego how-to  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TAXIarz

Moja propozycja.

Zdaje sie, ze projekt umarl na temat tworzenia livecd gentoo.

Chcialbym, aby bylo w koncu mozliwe uruchomienie sieci wifi np. dlink dwl-520 i podobne.

Czyli ndiswrapper + wireless_tools. 

Propozycje z #gentoo.pl o tym, ze moze sie udac na Knoppixie - u mnie nie wyszly.

Ktos pisal, ze udalo sie, ale jak?

Niby jest jakis ndiswrapper tools w Knoppixie, łyka stery win, ale co dalej?

To było by mądrke howto: ndiswrapper i instalacja ze Stage 1.

Dlaczego?

Powiem, ze w m-cu gdzie mieszkam bardzo rozwiaja sie wifi i ogolnie w Polsce.

Wiec dobrze byloby zobaczyc w koncu te Stage 1.

----------

## C1REX

Proponuję dać do FAQ lub HOW-TO już istniejący wątek o optymalizacji systemu.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-146185-start-0.html

Pozdrawiam.

Krzysiek

----------

## arsen

Nie za bardzo nadaje się ten wątek do polecenia, sporo rzeczy mało aktualnych, np. 

wiele postów o DO_NOT_COMPILE w kde, tego jak wiadomo się już nie stosuje ze względu na rozdrobnienie ebuildów, kilka innych postów też nie jest na czasie.

----------

## ilny

Moze warto byloby zrobic how-to konfiguracja i uzycie mpd+mpc(ncmpc itd.)   :Smile:  Co prawda jest http://mpd.wikicities.com/wiki/Main_Page ale mysle ze how-to w ojczystym   :Wink:  jezyku wielu by pomoglo   :Razz:  Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Moze warto byloby zrobic how-to konfiguracja i uzycie mpd+mpc(ncmpc itd.)   Co prawda jest http://mpd.wikicities.com/wiki/Main_Page ale mysle ze how-to w ojczystym   jezyku wielu by pomoglo   Pozdrawiam  

 

ok, myśle że na dniach mogę takie HOWTO napisać.

----------

## ilny

Super   :Very Happy:  Dzieki   :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

I ja będe wdzięczny, ostatnio coraz więcej na ten temat informacji znajduję i coraz bardziej zainteresowany tym jestem. Z niecierpliwością czekam na howto

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *ilny wrote:*   Moze warto byloby zrobic how-to konfiguracja i uzycie mpd+mpc(ncmpc itd.)   Co prawda jest http://mpd.wikicities.com/wiki/Main_Page ale mysle ze how-to w ojczystym   jezyku wielu by pomoglo   Pozdrawiam   
> 
> ok, myśle że na dniach mogę takie HOWTO napisać.

 

gotowe  :Razz: 

ale napewno bedziesz mogl dodac co nieco, co ja ominalem  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Wszystko o odpalaniu softu windowsowego i potrzebnym sofcie.

Jak zainstalować, skonfigurować i używać tekich narzędzi jak:

wine, cedega i point2play, VMware, crossover.

(Jak odpalić np. IE)

A także porządny opis konfiguracji samby pod desktop wraz z trikami.

Byłbym wdzięczny, gdyby ktoś dobrze opracował te tematy.

----------

## rofro

```
find /usr/portage/ -iname '*.ebuild' -print | xargs grep lspci

find /usr/portage/ -iname '*.ebuild' -print | xargs grep gfloppy
```

Ponizsze dwa polecenia przeszukuja katalog /usr/portage/ (ukosnik na koncu jest wazny, czasami bez niego moze zle dzialac). Tylko pliki o rozszerzeniu .ebuild. Liste przekazuja do programu xargs (tak jest bezpieczniej niz uzywac find -exec). a grep to man grep  :Smile: 

SKLEJONE:

Lista zainstalowanych pakietow 

dodal bym jeszcze 

equery list --installed

----------

## przemos

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Lista zainstalowanych pakietow
> 
> dodal bym jeszcze 
> 
> equery list --installed

 

Oszczedzaj palce  :Smile:  

```
equery l -i
```

----------

